# Homebrew question?



## pimprn (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey i see grapeseed oil at costco (supermarket) just wondering could you use that to base your stuff in? Or do you have to use USP grade oil? Because their is quite a big price difference also grapeseed oil is grapeseed oil and when you sterilize it wtf matter does it make if its usp grade or not?


----------



## pimprn (Oct 19, 2010)

as long as i run it through a filter right?


----------



## unclem (Oct 19, 2010)

i think it has to be usp sterilized before u can use any oils your injecting, if your going to make your own shit dont risk a infection, they take large chunks outta your ass ceeks when u get a injection infection.


----------



## pimprn (Oct 19, 2010)

Whats the difference bro you bake it and ba and BB basically 0 contamination? And oil is oil if its pharm grade or not? As long as you bake the shit out of it whats wrong with it i have searched on the internet and people are using veggie oil lol? Id rather buy usp grade sterilized but you see the cost compared to buying a jug at the supermarket and sterilizing it yourself?


----------



## pyes (Oct 19, 2010)

I used food grade grapeseed oil from redners on my last homebrew. Obviously you want usp but there is nothing wrong with food grade oil either. You are going to use BA, heat it, and filter it which will all sterilize it. BB just holds the compounds together. You will be ok.


----------



## pyes (Oct 19, 2010)

I would not use veggie oil though lol.


----------



## pimprn (Oct 19, 2010)

im going to buy a big ass jug of grapexseed oil compound the shit and then once its all sterile and ready imma put the grapeseed oil in my 50ml (sterile syringe) and run it through a .22 whatman filter a .22 whatman filter supposidly catches viruses and bacteria also lmao..........i doubt it but nothing the baking can handle right.


----------



## pimprn (Oct 19, 2010)

bro oil is oil i dont think it matter once you filter and sterilize it? LMAO seriously think about it? What can you do to oil to make it pharma ceutical grade (filter sterilize) You can only filter and sterilize something so much right?


----------



## pyes (Oct 19, 2010)

pimprn said:


> im going to buy a big ass jug of grapexseed oil compound the shit and then once its all sterile and ready imma put the grapeseed oil in my 50ml (sterile syringe) and run it through a .22 whatman filter a .22 whatman filter supposidly catches viruses and bacteria also lmao..........i doubt it but nothing the baking can handle right.


 
grapeseed oil is hard to filter with .22 filters...I suggest getting the .45um's....just my opinion though. and yes they catch viruses but not all of them. i think there is 2 or 3 that can sqeeze through. inwhich case baking it and BA does the trick.


----------



## pimprn (Oct 19, 2010)

All i have is 5 .22um filters until i make another purchase. So im gunna have to squeeze the shit out of it. Question though is it ok to compound everything and then run everything through the filter at once? (.22) 

Also when you bake the stuff i will be using a sterile vial rubber seal on top crimped its empty sterile vial.  The rubber wont melt right also the needle on top to vent it wont melt right? 

Or should i bake it in a sterile vial and rip off one of the crimps so its now open then take my 50ml (sterile) syringe take out the compounded grapeseed oil then stick a whatman filter on end and push the heck out of it into sterile vials? 

Step#1 after cand powder is in its BA BB solution 
Step#2 heat w.e you do swirl etc
Step#3 This point add oil (unsterile not filtered food grade)
step #4 Let it compound in oven for 45 mins at 215 C 
step #5 Swirl around make sure its all compounded
step #6 Take Sterile 50ml syringe Suck all of the sauce in it with my 18 guage needle
Step #7 Stick my whatman filter on end of it Rub some alcohol on sterile vial rubber thing
Step #8 Stick needle in it to vent then stick my 50ml syringe and push contents in the vial.

Then vualah secret candy sauce.


----------



## pyes (Oct 20, 2010)

pimprn said:


> All i have is 5 .22um filters until i make another purchase. So im gunna have to squeeze the shit out of it. Question though is it ok to compound everything and then run everything through the filter at once? (.22)
> 
> Also when you bake the stuff i will be using a sterile vial rubber seal on top crimped its empty sterile vial. The rubber wont melt right also the needle on top to vent it wont melt right?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, cook (bring to 250 degrees) your oil first by itself in a beaker(remember to have extra oil to purge the filters)...while it is cooking, mix your ba,bb, and powder...let it sit for a couple of mins to disolve (should be clear). prepare your vial and whatmans (swab, put in vent pin, put in regular pin with whatman attached). mix the oil with the solution...I usually put it over the stove flame again after it is all mixed...this will only take a couple of seconds to boil, then remove. suck up the finished product with your syringe and attack it to your whatman (which was already preped...then push it through into the vial. You will have to switch whatmans every 10 or 20 mls. I found .22ums impossible to squeeze...some suggested I try a caulk gun to assist in squeezing. once it is in the vial, it is done...allow it to cool before you inject.


----------



## pimprn (Oct 20, 2010)

will the BA sterilize the powder? Because the way you said it its not like your baking the powder long its just the oil it seems like....


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 20, 2010)

wow that all sounds to complicated, I for sure would mess that up a few times.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 20, 2010)

OrbitNutrition said:


> wow that all sounds to complicated, I for sure would mess that up a few times.



Thats because it is overly complicated. Once you open something it is no longer sterile . Assume nothin is sterile.and run everything thru a filter AFTER it has been mixed and it's a wrap.
Oh BTW all oils are not equal. I have come to believe through experience that the oils used are actually as important as the compounds themselves. They effect dispersion, pain,even shelf life.

Peace and Love


----------



## pimprn (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey super i know they are not but when you run it through a filter and filter all the crap out its pretty hard to see a significant difference.....

You guys want to hearsomething funny? Well today i was trying to sterilize a 10ml bottle of test E i have because i poked it without putting alcohol on rubber stopper, anywayz i placed it in a frying pan with on the stove with no water, and then it started to boil so i DID THE SAME FUCKING MISTAKE when i poked the top a second time to relieve pressure so i started boiling it again and wadda you know I GOT TEST SQUIRTING ALL OVER THE FREAKIN PLACE SMOKIN UP THE KITCHEN then my oil was cloudy after that so i might toss it.

Question to all once you bring sauce to a boil is it sterile? Also i put my sauce in the oven with a pin on the top and right away the tip of the needle started melting so when people talk about baking there shit how EXACTLY do you do it without melting your needle tip Or the rubber stopper? Thanks.


----------



## pyes (Oct 21, 2010)

pimprn said:


> will the BA sterilize the powder? Because the way you said it its not like your baking the powder long its just the oil it seems like....


 
You do not have to bake it long, you just have to bring it to a boil and that is it. Boiling will kill virtualy everything...so you only have to bring it to a boil...you do not have to boil it for 30 mins.



pimprn said:


> Hey super i know they are not but when you run it through a filter and filter all the crap out its pretty hard to see a significant difference.....
> 
> You guys want to hearsomething funny? Well today i was trying to sterilize a 10ml bottle of test E i have because i poked it without putting alcohol on rubber stopper, anywayz i placed it in a frying pan with on the stove with no water, and then it started to boil so i DID THE SAME FUCKING MISTAKE when i poked the top a second time to relieve pressure so i started boiling it again and wadda you know I GOT TEST SQUIRTING ALL OVER THE FREAKIN PLACE SMOKIN UP THE KITCHEN then my oil was cloudy after that so i might toss it.
> 
> Question to all once you bring sauce to a boil is it sterile? Also i put my sauce in the oven with a pin on the top and right away the tip of the needle started melting so when people talk about baking there shit how EXACTLY do you do it without melting your needle tip Or the rubber stopper? Thanks.


 
yes it is sterile when brought to a boil....Don't put your vial in the oven if your gear is in the vial, cook it on the stove top. either by holding it over a flame for a few seconds...or putting it in a frying pan with water and the vial not touching the pan...so raise it somehow or double pan it. always put a pin to relieve pressure before boiling it...You only put oil in the oven if it is in a pyrex beaker.


----------



## pyes (Oct 21, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> Thats because it is overly complicated. Once you open something it is no longer sterile . Assume nothin is sterile.and run everything thru a filter AFTER it has been mixed and it's a wrap.
> Oh BTW all oils are not equal. I have come to believe through experience that the oils used are actually as important as the compounds themselves. They effect dispersion, pain,even shelf life.
> 
> Peace and Love


 
If you read my instructions to him, I did tell him to mix everything together, then push it all through a whatman into his vial.(^_^)


----------



## pimprn (Oct 21, 2010)

what about the oil by itself? Do i bake it for 30 mins at 215 ? Or just bring it to a boil. Also what do you mean by not placing vial directly on the pfrying pan with water? Why is that bad?


----------



## pher143 (Nov 22, 2010)

does it matter what number is on filter?  like 6720-5002 or 6724-5002? just as long as it is a .45....


----------

